# Mini Split Condensate Pump



## ACGUY (Aug 19, 2015)

I have a issue with condensate pump on a Mini Split I installed.   want to know if others have run inot the same issue and how they fixed the problem.  <br><br>This is a NEW installation of Mini split and pump : Purchased 4 Sauermann si-30 condensate pumps all have failed after 3-4 days of use.   Purchased new design of si-20 multi positional pump also with the same result.  The pumps burn up.  This is a 2 ton mini split.  system with the length of the drain tubing is 15 feet.  Has a 2 foot rise over the 15 feet.    Everything works good for a few days then pump seems to burn up.  Again this happen 5 times in a row.   I can blow the water out to the drain tube easily with my mouth.   the drain tube drain end  is cut 1 foot fall so there is no suction that i am aware of.   Home owner uses it for a few hours at night to then turns the ac off   Home owner now cuts the circuit breaker off at end of each night use to prolong the pump life.         <br> Any help would be appreciated!


----------

